# DFW DNE Meet 2/22/2003



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Date: February 22, 2003 
Time 5:30pm till whenever 
Place : Tigerbull's 
9310 Forest Ln Ste 362 
Dallas, Texas 75243 

We have a new meet location, and it looks like this may be our permanant home. The owner/manager of the restaurant is a constable for the Dallas Police, so no problems with cops, and he offered either a 10% discount or a burger/fries/ drink special whenever we hold meets there. He's been really good to us and it looks like this will be our spot from now on. There is approximately 40-50 parking spots at Tigerbull's itself, which continues into an ex-Tom Thumb parking lot, so we will have sufficient space. 

The location is right off of 635, at Forest and Abrams right near the Abrams/635 intersection. 

You guys that will be there for sure need to post, this way we can give a approximate head count to Mark so he can make accomadations for the DNE crew. 

Keep in mind at this meet, we should have our first round of stickers up for sale at the meet, and we will be taking orders for a DNE polo shirt that will be embroidered. In the left chest area, we'll have DNE in black with Dallas Nissan Enthusiasts printed below. Just something to keep in mind... 


Meet list 
1)Darrick aka Darrick 
2)Seximagtr aka Joffe 
3)Bluebob aka Chris 
4)Joffe's friend Elvin 
5)Rytone777 aka Ryan (240SX) 
6)Joseph aka Joseph77 
7)Chris aka Magik93Maxima 
8)Latinmax 
9)sx7r aka thomas aka monster 
10)01ltd aka albert 
11)d-warner aka david 
12)stan aka euromaxima 
13)Jeff aka mrerous 
14)yongjun 
15)tekmode (03 Spec-V - Black)
16)7SPEED (03 Spec-V - White)
17)m3dia_lab (97 Altima) - Maybe
18)MaximusMorpheus aka Jesse
19)280zcar aka Kevin (1976 280Z - Light Metallic Blue)
20)blackandwhite - Maybe
21)PrettyboyS13 (240SX)
22)JTALTI - (01 Altima GXE Limited)
23)skylineawd - (93 Altima GXE)
24)Megaseth - (91 HB 240)
25)Neo_rambo (95 240sx)
26)Tony (94 Z)
27)Nox240 (240 - Silvia Conversion)
28)CJP
29)
30)
31)
32)
33)
34)
35)


Thanks for your support, 
DNE Staff


----------



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

If you have any questions or comments either post here or check out our website at www.nissans.org.

Our MSN user name is [email protected]

Hope to see you there!


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

Ill be there


----------



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

Well ladies and gents, the list count is up to 24 cars and we've received emails from 10-15 more. We had fewer people RSVP for the last meet and 50 cars showed up. We're hoping to beat that number this month! 

Chris
-DNE Staff


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

We'll be sending you some ambassador's...


----------



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok, NOW we're expecting 60+ cars! The more the better. Be sure to bring any and every Nissan owner friend you have  !

Chris
-DNE Staff


----------



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks to all that came and hope to see all that didn't next month.

For all of you who were not in attendance or just missed the announcements, we have a forum dedicated to the DNE specifically here. Go and sign up and get all the latest DNE news and information.

Also for those of you who may get parts from time to time at Courtesy Nissan, feel free to ask for the DNE discount!

Thanks again,
Chris
-DNE Staff

P.S. I will post the link of the pics as soon as they are available.


----------

